# Millenium introduces M-150 Monster



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/millennium-treestands-introduces-the-new-m150-monster-hangon-stand/

For info on purchasing one send me a PM.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------

